# SMS von 66399



## andy120490 (11 Dezember 2009)

Hi leute.
Und zwar habe ich ein problem bekomme seid ein paar tagen immer sms von der nummer 66399 mit irgend welchen wirtschafts infos.
nun wollte ich wissen wie ich dies abbestellen kündigen oder rückgängig machen kann. oder weiß vllt. jemand sogar wie teuer dieses abo ist das ich mich schonmal drauf einstellen kann.

Mfg Andy


----------

